# Canon S5 IS vs. Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ18



## kkuhl86 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey all! I'm brand new to amateur photography. I have dealt with many digital cameras in the past but all point and shoot pocket cams. I am wanting to step up just a bit and see what a bit nicer of a camera can do for me. I have typically been taking outdoor photos, macro, and sometimes motion photos. I originally was looking at DSLR but after reading some other posts regarding these cameras I decided that a superzoom PAS might be better for me. The price range of these guys is perfect, and the versatility and learning curve is spot on.

First off, I have read other posts by other people trying to pick their camera and most mention to two cameras titled here but usually just in passing. I wanted to see what more professional photographers think would be good for a beginner: S5 IS or Panasonic FZ18. Of course other suggestions are welcome.

I have researched both up and down for the most part and I like the fact that the S5 has a faster shutter, however, the Panasonic's Zoom is a HUGE plus. I have also heard things about the photo quality with the S5 regarding fragments and distortion in low light / ISO usage. However the zoom while recording feature in the S5 is pretty neat and generally, I hear you can't go wrong with Canon. I have never owned a Panasonic camera so I'm not sure if I should expect the same, better, or worse quality from that brand.

What highlights and such do you guys think swings the decision?


----------

